# GTO Virgin



## JackMcCord (Apr 24, 2011)

I just bot a 67 GTO hardtop and I need some advice. It is virtually all original except it has been repainted (original color) and re-carpeted. Numbers matching.

1. The re-paint was a bad job and there is lots of over-spay. The car is white with black vinyl top. Would I hurt the value if I repainted it candy apple red?
I intend to drive this car - not enter it into car shows.

2. Does anyone have any experience with the Ames kick panel speakers?

3. The metal support panel for the package shelf has only one place for a speaker (in the middle). Would you recommend using just this place for a dual speaker or should I cut holes in the support panel to put in speakers with more separation?

4. I have the original hub caps - 3 prong "stars" with PMD in the middle. They are really dirty. What should I use to clean them up?

5. Would it hurt the value if I converted the old A/C system. 

Thanks for your help-

GTO Virgin


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Jack.

1. Do what you want, it's your car and red will probably not hurt and maybe even help the resale value, especially if it's a quality job.

2. No, I don't.

3. I would'nt cut anything up. You should be able to mount two speakers up there if you want, I did on my 69.

4. Soap and elbow grease. Don't use anything too agressive. You might be able to use a soft buffing wheel and some rouge.

5. See #1. An A/C system that works is worth more than one that does'nt.

:cheers


----------



## JackMcCord (Apr 24, 2011)

*thanks*

This is really helpful info and confirms what my friends say. The A/C system doesn't work (compressor is shot) so I'll replace the whole system.

I tried mild soap on the hub caps and it didn't work- too much oxidation. I'll try a metal polishing compound.

Jack


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Good advise. Yeah, a non original color will hurt the value of the car. That said, my Signet Gold '67 GTO has been '68 Flambeau Burgundy for 18 years, and I was the guy who changed it! I wouldn't cut anything. On my '67, I was able to fit speakers behind the grilles in the stock kick panels.....I just disconnected the vent cables and closed the vents. There was plenty of room. I have since removed them (have an in dash stereo speaker in the stock location) but they worked well for over 20 years. No harm to the kick panels, either. I do enjoy the fresh air vents there, and I had the dash out of my car anyway, so that's why I yanked them. Have fun with your "new" GTO!!!!


----------



## JackMcCord (Apr 24, 2011)

Well that solves the kick panel speaker problem - there is a problem with proper clearance between the speaker and the emergency brake. Thanks. This is really useful info.

Jack


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, I just mounted the speaker in the recess, without it's grille, and used the Pontiac grille right over it. You couldn't tell they were there. used two screws on each speaker, really tiny, to hold them in. It took me less than 15 minutes to remove them and hook the vent cables back up when I went "back to stock", so it's totally reversable and costs nothing....my kind of modification! Have fun........


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats on the NEW car.........I'm partial to '67 too but it will be a while before I drive mine.

With the power of todays audio systems, you could mount an amp and speakers on a trailer to pull behind and still hear it a block away.... I would enclose the speakers of choice in boxes in the trunk with an amp and let the sound come right thru the seat.

One more thing......


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

There is a lot of dead space behind the back seat.


----------

